# From the desk of Donald J. Trump



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You can read his posts, view his videos and se what he is up to. It is currently a one way communication that allows Trump to communicate with his followers. 









Watch President Trump’s Official 2024 announcement video.


OFFICIAL TRUMP 2024 MERCH




www.donaldjtrump.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> You can read his posts, view his videos and se what he is up to. It is currently a one way communication that allows Trump to communicate with his followers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll not bother with it until I can respond.


----------

